# Question about the NREMT-B Exam



## I am Pedro (Jul 29, 2010)

I was wondering if the EMT-B exam focuses on just Airway & Breathing, Cardiology, Medical, Trauma, OB/Gyn/Peds, and Operations or does it also have questions from other part like Communications and Documentations?

Thanks.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 29, 2010)

Everything in your EMT book can be asked.


Including simplex, duplex and multiplex radios.


----------



## feldy (Jul 29, 2010)

yes...i just took my nremt for reciprocity and it had questions relating to radio communications...simple stuff like watch type of device is in the ambulance. A moble radio.


----------



## dudemanguy (Jul 29, 2010)

Communications and documentation would probably be under operations. I dont remember many questions that werent strictly medical in nature, maybe a couple legal ones and a scene safety related one.


----------



## feldy (Jul 29, 2010)

yeah...when people tell you to study special operations questions it means anything from communication to documentation to like what is the pressure of an o2 tank (2000-2200) to hazmat (like where to park your truck in relation to a chemical spill). I had that question and the 02 tank question so really its hard to say what kinda of stuff will be on it. But if you read some will say its a lot of OB/GYN and some a lot of airway (although most stuff relates back to abcs in some way). They really make sure you know your stuff.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 30, 2010)

And don't ever listen to anyone that says "Study _____, I had a lot of _____ on the test so you should know it front and back"


It's an adaptive test.  It will be different for everyone, and it will hammer home the stuff that you DON'T know, not what you do know.  Know your book, that's all you can do.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Jul 31, 2010)

Linuss said:


> And don't ever listen to anyone that says "Study _____, I had a lot of _____ on the test so you should know it front and back"
> 
> 
> It's an adaptive test.  It will be different for everyone, and it will hammer home the stuff that you DON'T know, not what you do know.  Know your book, that's all you can do.



I agree with MR. Linuss. It covers everything and anything that is in your book. If you remember when you were in class which you should, try to remember where your weaknesses were and hit that up that hardest whatever that maybe. Don't go over the things you already know by heart that much. Maybe glance over it to refresh your memory. Go to a book store and buy a practice exam book for NREMT-B that helped me before i took it. When your taking the NREMT exam some of the questions you have to use your critical thinking skills.

Best of luck!
Remember to relax when your taking the exam, think things through. Don't spend to much time on each question though.


----------



## Browncoat (Aug 14, 2010)

I just took the test on Friday and the best advice I've gotten is not to take the test before a weekend. This blows!


----------



## feldy (Aug 15, 2010)

yes thats something to think about. i almost did that and then was like im taking it on a tuesday so i will find out the next day. I waited 6 weeks for my MA practical results (it was a long six weeks).


----------



## Browncoat (Aug 15, 2010)

I guess a weekend isn't as bad as 6 weeks!


----------



## Pneumothorax (Aug 15, 2010)

everything and anything can be on that test.

just know ur stuff 

mine was heavy on OB & Peds, my 2 least favorite subjects.. yours might be all extriction radios and cardiac..never know til you take it.


----------

